# How expensive is gasoline in your country?



## Nocturno (Apr 13, 2007)

on times of high oil prices, I just like to know how are the prices of gasoline around the world,
how much do you expend filling up your car?


----------



## H8TR (Apr 13, 2007)

In Toronto, it's around $1.05CDN a litre.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2007)

It's about $7.45 per US gallon in USD here in some parts of the UK ($1.99 USD per litre)

Costs me about $40 USD to fill up 2/3 of car's petrol tank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (small car, lol)


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 14, 2007)

I paid 2.67/gal when I got gas a couple days ago and I was happy about it.  It's up to about 2.81 per gallon now.


----------



## noamkot (Apr 14, 2007)

1.4$ us per liter but soon it's gonna drop when we are all forced to move to alternative fuels.


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

about $1.70 here in sweden (per litre)


----------



## Maktub (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> about $1.70 here in sweden (per litre)


anyway, swedes have pretty much of alternatives at the moment with echological fuels (alcohol derived)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spain's about 1€/litre more or less.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 14, 2007)

About $1.15USD per litre at the moment (I think).

I thought we had it bad... looking at some of the other prices I guess we're not so badly off after all


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah, and nature gas and stuff... I don't have a car.. and my parents drive a normal fueled one... so... I don't know much..


----------



## Rayder (Apr 14, 2007)

About $2.69 per gallon....northeastern U.S.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(alcaholjunkie @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> It's about *$7.45 per US gallon in USD here in some parts of the UK* ($1.99 USD per litre)


Holy Sh*t! That's f*cking bonkers, I'd prolly stop driving for a while if I was in the UK.

Takes me about $30 to fill up the whole tank every week.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 14, 2007)

2.60$(I think?) close to Chicago.


----------



## lagman (Apr 14, 2007)

RLY?

60 cents of dollar per litre here.


----------



## adgloride (Apr 14, 2007)

UK prices are usually ignored.  But its about 90p a litre here thats about $1.80.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 14, 2007)

Bout $3.20 USD here


----------



## Takrin (Apr 14, 2007)

in Tennessee it is $2.63 bush dollars per gallon


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 14, 2007)

I remember the days when it was < $.99 per gallon...


----------



## Takrin (Apr 14, 2007)

yea and it was high as hell when it went up 10cents, i need to invest in a scooter or something with less gas consumption


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 14, 2007)

$2.95 a gallon here right now. Having to drive to college and back home and back to college and then back home again (about 2.5 hours of driving) everyday really eats through the gas


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 14, 2007)

96p (*$1.90*) a *litre* here, so that's £3.63 (*$7.21*) per US *gallon*.


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 14, 2007)

more than 1US$ per litre in most places,,
here is only 0.045 US$ per litre, it always cost me less than 2 US$ to fill up my car´s tank (very small car)..

I guess that´s why they say here water is more expensive than gasoline, I never thought about it before..


----------



## Jeda (Apr 14, 2007)

costs in germany, in your currency/volume of choice (thx to google)


```
Â Â Â Â Â Euro Â Âgbp Â Â US$
Liter Â Â 1.40 Â Â 0.95 Â Â1.88
Gallon Â Â5.29 Â Â 3.59 Â Â7.10
```


----------



## noamkot (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> more than 1US$ per litre in most places,,
> here is only 0.045 US$ per litre, it always cost me less than 2 US$ to fill up my car´s tank (very small car)..
> 
> I guess that´s why they say here water is more expensive than gasoline, I never thought about it before..


El presidente gives you free oil to consolidate his Cubanisation of Venezuela. While it's possible that price of oil would remain the same, the upcoming collapse of the economy would mean that few would be able to afford even this rediculous price. I really hope your people understand it.


----------



## lagman (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> El presidente gives you free oil to consolidate his Cubanisation of Venezuela. While it's possible that price of oil would remain the same, the upcoming collapse of the economy would mean that few would be able to afford even this rediculous price. I really hope your people understand it.



And most venezueleans do, I can tell you.
Things are going to get intolerable soon and then we´ll see


----------



## mikeosoft (Apr 14, 2007)

2.94 a gallon Brockton Massachusetts


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > El presidente gives you free oil to consolidate his Cubanisation of Venezuela. While it's possible that price of oil would remain the same, the upcoming collapse of the economy would mean that few would be able to afford even this rediculous price. I really hope your people understand it.
> ...


yeah well, let´s hope it doesn´t turn out to be as bad as we all think it would, and if it does, I hope I´m living elsewhere by then..

and yes, gasoline is practicaly free in here, compared with other countries..

venezuelan economy depends almost entirely of oil, so as long as oil´s price is high, "El presidente" is strong, gives away more money and keep his people "happy".

but hey, let´s keep talking about gasoline,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what about new york, the bronx, do they really have lower prices?


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Bout $3.20 USD here




Same here, for the cheap stuff anyway.  Course they would be about the same, you aren't far from where I am!


----------



## rice151 (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know if Las Vegas is posted, but

$2.89


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 14, 2007)

$2.67.

Probably higher now since the price seemingly rises overnight every night.


----------



## NoSoulX (Apr 14, 2007)

Finland, Pori

Around 1,30 euros/l


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 14, 2007)

$2.79 USD.  Dallas Texas (yee-haw).


----------



## apofaz (Apr 14, 2007)

1,1 €uro / litre
60 €uro for filling up my car, 20 € for my motorbike


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Few pennies over 1$ Canadian Dollar here in toronto


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 14, 2007)

I think it's around $2.80 for the cheap stuff here [Tampa Bay area of Florida]. Or, it was yesterday.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Why is american prices so high?


----------



## noamkot (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Why is american prices so high?



You are confused, Americans buy their gasoline in gallons (which is around 3 liters if I'm not mistaken) so you should divide their number by 3 and get the price per liter which is not expensive at all by European standards (not sure about Canada)


----------



## DarkMatt (Apr 14, 2007)

I paid $1.27 AU per litre today, or roughly $4.00 US per gallon.


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is american prices so high?
> ...



If you do that, then it's only about $0.89 per liter for me. Still it's kind of high >.>. Good thing I don't buy my gas though


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 14, 2007)

$2.91 to $3.00 here. (South Florida)


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Ryoku @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...



A gallon is about 3.8 litres, so it would be more accurate if you divided by four.


----------



## Nugs (Apr 14, 2007)

I pay about $1.49Aus a litre.
Which works out to $4.40US a gallon.
Luckily I don't drive much, only fill up about once a month.


----------



## Maat (Apr 15, 2007)

The Gasoline is R$ 2.40 per litre that would be about U$ 1.14 per litre or U$ 0.30 per gallon considering 1 gallon 3.8 litres U$ 1.00 is a R$2.10
Just in case you want know the Alchool is R$ 1.40 per litre that would be about U$ 0.67 per litre or U$0.18 per gallon






  finally something good about Brazil.
Here in Brazil he can choose between alchool or gasoline or even natural gas,plus the newer cars in here and most of about 2 or 3 years ago you can put alchool or gasoline.
The alchool is atractive but the car spends more than gasoline per Km, to know if you put gasoline or achool you pick the alchool price divide by the gasoline price if it goes more than 70% you put gasoline if it's lower you put alchool.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Apr 15, 2007)

Current gas price in TURKEY: 2.14$u.s per litre \ 8.13$u.s. per gallon
Next to be owned car wil have a 7 litre\427 ci engine 

Yup will be doing my civic duty by writing off all my gas spending as "buisness expenditures"


----------



## Jr2swiss (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Bout $3.20 USD here



Is that for Cal Poly area? Its about 2.80 for 91 in Fullerton area which isn't too far from your area.


----------

